# Oyster Dressing



## Constance (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a special family recipe that I use for my dressing every year, and it is delicious. But this year, while I'm going to use the basic method, I'm going to change the recipe by merging it with another. 
Here's the traditional recipe:
  DOROTHY JEAN'S CHICKEN CASSEROLE

Ingredients:
2 boxes chicken flavor instant stuffing mix
1-1/2 stick butter, melted, divided
3 cups chicken broth
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
4-6 cloves minced garlic, or 1 tbl jarred minced garlic
approx. 1 cup mayonaisse (NOT salad dressing)
2 cups chopped cooked chicken or turkey
3 eggs
1 cup milk

Directions: In medium bowl, mix together stuffing mix, 1 stick melted butter and chicken broth. Put half this mixture in buttered casserole (I use small or medium old speckled porcelain covered steel roaster) and set aside. Microwave or saute celery, onions and garlic in remaining butter (may substitute olive oil or bacon grease) until onions are translucent and celery is tender. Spread on top of stuffing mixture in casserole. Next, add a layer of chicken or turkey. At this point, you may add whole or chopped oysters, sauteed mushrooms, water chestnuts, cooked sausage...whatever your heart desires, at this point. Spread a layer of mayo over the top, making sure to cover completely. Top with remaining stuffing mixture. Beat eggs in milk, and pour slowly over top. You may have to stab with a knife a few times to help milk mixture soak in. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees, and bake casserole, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Turn heat down to 350, and bake about another 60 minutes, or until bubbling and crusty on top and bottom.
******************

This year, I'm not going to use the layer of chicken/mayo vegetable thing. Instead, I'm going to mix all together, sort of like this recipe, only still using my Stove-Top mix. I'll use the oyster liquor for part of the broth called for. 

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1915,145174-235199,00.html

If any of you all have advice, I'd love to hear it. Remember, this is Cooking 101 for the disabled.


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm going to have to get off line and go for it now. Wish me luck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2006)

That's what I do Constance - it will turn out great!!!!

I just make my regular dressing I always make and dump in the oysters and "juice".


----------

